# clones



## blondlebanese (Oct 28, 2014)

is there a best time in the life of a plant to take cuttings for clones


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 28, 2014)

During veg is best.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 28, 2014)

Yeah, I always take my cuttings a week before putting the plant into flower.


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 29, 2014)

That`s when I take mine, just before flipping to 12/12. Now I did just read earlier that clones root best when taken during flowering. Different strokes for different folks, I guess. Any body know for sure which way is best ?


----------



## Dman1234 (Oct 29, 2014)

imo they actually root slower when taken in flower, depending how long into flower though,  I like to take my cuts and allow the plant to heal for 10-14 days and then flip to flower.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 29, 2014)

Not sure where you read that Yooper, but that is something I would probably question.  I did read (think Hackerman posted it) that clones root better with 12/12 light than 24/7, but I don't think it meant taking clones during flowering.  As we all know there is a lot of misinformation out there.  

There IS a reason that we take cuts in veg rather during flowering.  When plants go into flowering, they secrete a hormone that tells the plant to slow down growth and start concentrating on growing flowers.  To get a plant that is in flowering to root, the plant kind of needs to change directions--stop producing the flowering hormone and go back into the growth stage.  If flowering has not even started, the plant does not have to do this about face and revert back to the vegging stage.  All of us that do clone know that cuttings taken during veg root easier and faster than when taken several weeks into flowering.  I like to take the cuts a week or 2 before they go into 12/12 in case I lose them, I can take some more before she gets too far into budding.  Cuts taken up to 2 weeks in flowering usually root fine, however if they do not take, it will be a lot harder to take cuts from say 4 week flowering plants and get them top root.

Cloning is a great skill to learn and master though.  There are many different methods.  You will probably have to experiment some before you find the method that works best for you.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 29, 2014)

This is just my opinion from doing some cloning experimenting. I agree with everything THG said, However I think the idea of rooting with 12/12 may be coming from the idea that you want to reduce the amount of light that the cuttings are receiving. I found though, that cutting it back too much will cause the cuttings to switch fully to flowering and not root as quickly. I ffound with my cuttings that if I put them under the flowering light (about 3000K spectrum) and reduce the lumens to about 3000 in a 6sqft space, that the cuttings seem to pause the veg growth faster and switch over to the rooting. Once the plants have rooted well (I can tell they have rooted because the tops will begin growing again), then I turn up the lumens to give them more energy for about a week. Then I turn on the veg lighting which doubles the lumens again and gets them growing.


----------



## umbra (Oct 29, 2014)

I just raise the T5's another foot and leave it on 18/6. It reduces the amount of light but does not induce flowering.


----------

